# Air conditioning/cooling on 06 GTO's



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey guys (and girls!),
I haven't had my Goat for that long and I only have 300 miles on it.
But, it seems to me that the A/C doesn't get as cold as I would expect.
Granted, I have driven it on some hot days but it still seems like even at night
it's not freezing me out even on high...Has anyone experienced this potential 
problem? Could coolant levels be down from the ride over from the land down 
under?...It's not something I'd take it back to the dealer for, but I am curious.
Thanks in advance for your input...


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I've noticed the same thing in mine, and that was one of the questions I was going to post regarding what I should expect from the car. My 2001 Z-71 will freeze you out on 2 even on the hottest days. Granted, I've only got a couple hundred miles on the GTO, but every time I've driven it I've had to turn the air up to 3 or even 4, and even then my back gets kinda sweaty against the seats. Is this normal for these cars? I like the a/c to spit ice cubes in my face.

KB


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

That is odd I find this to be the coldest A/C I ever felt in any car I mean I put mine on 1 and I am still freezing my arse off. There is one drawback to the A/C it seems to take longer to get to optimal temperature then todays average cars. It almost reminds me of the older freon systems where the things took 15 minutes to get ICE cold.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmm. I have to say, I've been wondering about my AC too--my 01 Z-28 I had prior to this car could produce some reasonably cold air, but the GTO I have to crank to 3-4 or put on the recirculated AC setting a lot. I've thought maybe it's just because it's been getting pretty warm around here lately, but it still seems odd.

Then again, I make mostly short trips (10-20 minutes drive) so maybe that's part of the deal--it doesn't get so much a time to get up to speed.


----------



## GibsonUSA (Jan 8, 2006)

Have you noticed how hot it gets inside the GTO? More than any other car!
Even when its only 70 degrees outside, when you side in a GTO it can be scorching hot!!

Even a mildly warm day I'd sit in the car and literally say "MAN WHY IS IT SO HOT IN HERE??" lol.
It's not nearly as bad with other cars.....maybe its my imagination.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

My GTO is very cold. It was 95 hear this week and I was running the temp dial at 11 o'clock. Do you have the amber light on? The little button insdie the dial must be pressed in and the light on for the a/c compressor to be working.


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

I’m not happy with my 06 AC at all. Its not the coldest AC in the world and the compressor makes a clicking noise when it engages. I’m going to have the dealer look at it sometime soon.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

If your compressor is clicking, definately get the dealer to look at it. You can wiggle the not-so-cold AC in at the same time to see what they say 

I definately have my AC switch on. With no AC on whatsoever, the car would be unbearable inside; with the AC on, it is tolerable after it has time to cool down, but the AC is just not cold like I would expect from a modern car.

I think one of the things is it seems like the motor that blows air into the interior does not operate at too high a speed. Even at the highest setting, there is about as much force to the air coming out of the vents as I generally feel on a middle-high (like 3 out of 4) on some other cars.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

That is kinda strange. I think that my GOAT has the coldest air of any car that I have ever had. Even when it is 100+ degrees here in Texas, I usually run the air on 1, and I sometimes have to turn the temperature knob up a little just to keep from freezing. :lol: Of course I have the LS1, so maybe that makes a difference...I would have the dealer check it out...Maybe the factory settings could be "tweaked" a little bit. :confused


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I’m not happy with my 05 AC at all. Its not the coldest AC in the world and the compressor makes a clicking noise when it engages. Also Compressor has growled or wined from day one, even after they fixed it. I have appointment Monday for new Compressor @ dealer. Hope I don’t regret having it worked on again!!!


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

The A/C on my 05 works fine in the heat and humidity of Louisiana. Does take about 5 minutes to get real cold tho but down here that is about normal.

The clicking sound you guys are hearing is the compressor clutch engaging and disengaging. Completely normal. A whinning or growling compressor is not normal- see your dealer. -Jim


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Interesting...I'm a bit surprised at the number of folks that have noticed
the same thing I have...At least I know I'm not completely nuts...I guess
it's something to keep tabs on. As said by others, I guess I just expected
an A/C unit that would freeze you out if it was on high for too long like most
modern cars. Doesn't change anything though...I STILL LOVE MY GTO!:cheers


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

GibsonUSA said:


> Have you noticed how hot it gets inside the GTO? More than any other car!
> Even when its only 70 degrees outside, when you side in a GTO it can be scorching hot!!
> 
> Even a mildly warm day I'd sit in the car and literally say "MAN WHY IS IT SO HOT IN HERE??" lol.
> It's not nearly as bad with other cars.....maybe its my imagination.



I was thinking the same thing. I think its because the roof is so small and the long back window and large front and side glass area. Plus mine has black interior, which absorbs heat. But the day I bought mine it was like 99 degrees and humid as heck, and after driving 35 miles home from the dealer with the A/C on high and in the recirculate position, I thought damn, am I in a Pacer or what? I felt like I was in a microwave. 
Maybe being brand new, the A/C system needs to cycle a few times before it reaches it's peak efficiency???

KB


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I am really surprised that this is an issue since the car came from one of the hottest place around:confused


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I've got an '05, and I have to run the temperature at around 11:00 otherwise it freezes you out.

Also, the "clicking" you hear is the clutch engaging the compressor. It is normal, although it's more noticeable when the temperature is set moderately, forcing the clutch to engage and disengage the compressor more often.

My car's Black, so it does take a few minutes for it to cool down the inside after being parked in 95 degree sun.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> I am really surprised that this is an issue since the car came from one of the hottest place around:confused


:agree My thoughts exactly...That's why I was curious if it was just me or
what...I gotta admit that I did have to turn the air down last night when I 
was driving, but then again it was cool enough to ride with the windows down
anyway (which I did finally)...Still have my concerns abouth the A/C's operation on those 98 degree days with 60% humidity! For such a relatively small interior
area I would/do expect more efficient cooling. Oh yeah, did I mention that
I love my GTO anyway?


----------



## 05NTEX (Mar 15, 2006)

mine is by far the coldest ac ive ever had it was 85 outside and i put a thermometer in the vent and on cold/rec and got 36 degree fer. air and other people have said how cold it is very rarely do i run it on the coldest setting


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree with the coldest, I have noticed that once your car gets up to operating temperature 20 minutes or so, the A/C definately gets cold. I have also noticed that if you accelerate at an extremely high rate the a/c compressor turns off and blows neutral air. <- Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

It's only been in the mid-80s here this week so not too much work for the a/c. But a trip to Fresno with 100+ temps gave it a good work out and it kept me nice and chilly. I've noticed the GTO's a/c isn't as bone chilling cold as my 2 other GM cars. I can't keep the temp on max cold in them for long as they'll freeze my arms.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

madkat said:


> I agree with the coldest, I have noticed that once your car gets up to operating temperature 20 minutes or so, the A/C definately gets cold. I have also noticed that if you accelerate at an extremely high rate the a/c compressor turns off and blows neutral air. <- Has anyone else noticed this?


I've noticed that too, and had the same thought you do about it. Then, I got to wondering if it was just the fact that I was forcing a lot more ouside air in.

Even in this heat (probably about 95 or so and 300% humidity :willy: ) On recirculate and full blast, I cool down within a couple minutes, after that I have to normally run it on the lowest setting. If the sun is high and beating down directly on my black dash, I do have to crank it up a bit more, but it is still one of the best AC's I've ever had in a car.

I'd have it checked out just to make sure you have enough refrigerent in it.

Gerry


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

*Blowing ice cubes*

I took mine back and the dealer told me it had to much freeon (sp). They let some out, blows ice cubes. Never have to place over 1 after cool down. One thing I did notice in heavy traffic if you place in recirculate, the fans come on instantly and you will notice a difference. Just my experience.:willy:


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> I took mine back and the dealer told me it had to much freeon (sp). They let some out, blows ice cubes. Never have to place over 1 after cool down. One thing I did notice in heavy traffic if you place in recirculate, the fans come on instantly and you will notice a difference. Just my experience.:willy:


Thanks for the feedback...I never thought about it having too much freon!
That's nuts in itself!


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

madkat said:


> I have also noticed that if you accelerate at an extremely high rate the a/c compressor turns off and blows neutral air. <- Has anyone else noticed this?


Yes, noticed it today. 99 deg. F and about 200% humidity . My garage is insulated, so when I start out in the morning I can run the air on 1 or 2 and be very comfortable, even cold. However, as the day wears on, if I park the car for any length of time, the interior gets ridiculously hot while sitting in the sun, and it takes about 25 or 30 minutes of full-on A/C get comfortable again. I've noticed this the couple times I've driven the car to work. It's almost unbearable climbing into it after 12 hours of sitting in the sun, and I'm nearly home (a 12.5 mile drive) before it really starts cooling off. I don't like being stuck to my $30K leather seats. Checked into getting the windows tinted today, maybe that will help. $120 for Lumar 15% non-metallic installed. It's on my list....

KB


----------



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> That is odd I find this to be the coldest A/C I ever felt in any car I mean I put mine on 1 and I am still freezing my arse off. There is one drawback to the A/C it seems to take longer to get to optimal temperature then todays average cars. It almost reminds me of the older freon systems where the things took 15 minutes to get ICE cold.


I agree!!! Very Very Cold!!!:agree


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

My 2006 came low on coolant charge from the land down under so I know it is possible. Leak tests good but it was 6 ounces low of standard fill which I believe is 23 ounces (dont quote me). Dealer filled it back up and leak tested it some more. Compressor will click on and off often if the gas charge is low. Didnt notice it till I drove it on a hot day at about 500 miles from new. Took it in and a couple of hours later it was ready for me. I guess it wasnt filled correctly at manufacturing. After filled correctly, the temperature at the vent is 38 degrees...


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Thanks for the feedback...I never thought about it having too much freon!
> That's nuts in itself!


I was recently told while having the a/c on my wife's car worked on that too much freon will also cause it to not get as cold as it's supposed to. With too much freon, there is not enough physical space left in the closed-loop a/c system for the compressor to properly compress the gas, and it won't cool as effectively as it should. Or so I was told. Makes sense, though.

KB


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

My AC in my 04 is ice cold. It will freeze you out. The only downside is that the compressor is so darn noisy.


----------



## AUsomTiger (Jul 21, 2006)

The A/C on my GTO gets much cooler than the A/C on my wife's Passat. I may take the Passat to the dealer to have the system checked out.

At first I thought it was just the high heat (102 here this week and high humidity). But driving the vehicles back to back, the GTO didn't have the same trouble cooling off.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Another ICE COLD AC here . I am the type to love the cold- hell, I'll open a window in the winter here in PA- pisses the wife off!- and even I have to keep it around 1 on the fan setting after it cools down. If the temps are in the 70's, I actually turn the temp dial over a bit so it isn't as cold. Something doesn't sound right- either the system is over/under charged or by any chance, do you not have it on recirculate? If it isn't on recirculate, it will mix outside air in also which really affects the cooling.
Joe


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I just had A/C Compressor replaced with new @ Pontiac. Manager said old one was too loud as I described earlier. Now still makes same noises but only does 54deg. @ 65mph on max fan @ 3. Didn’t fix any the other problems either. Wish I knew how to get car fixed 3rd Dealer been to. I think 1 more time on A/C I can lemon law car. Love car just want it to work.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry, but my AC is actually annoyingly cold. If I put it on hi setting w/ the circulating button on and the dial set to the coldest setting it gets frigid in there! The problem I have is that it is wicked cold no matter what setting you put on. If I put it in the middle of the dial it gets reasonable but then turn it too far and it just gets warm air. So I find myself leaving it on circulating 1 at coldest setting and turning the AC on/off intermittently.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

My AC is icy cold even here in the Deserts of So. Cal. What does chap my hide is the noise that the compressor makes. I REALLY hate to have the hamfisted mechs at the stealer change it out but I afraid I must at some point. Ice cold though..... Sounds like it is going to toss a bearing.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

C5ORGTO said:


> My AC in my 04 is ice cold. It will freeze you out. The only downside is that the compressor is so darn noisy.



What did they do for your noisy compressor?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Holden said:


> I just had A/C Compressor replaced with new @ Pontiac. Manager said old one was too loud as I described earlier. Now still makes same noises but only does 54deg. @ 65mph on max fan @ 3. Didn’t fix any the other problems either. Wish I knew how to get car fixed 3rd Dealer been to. I think 1 more time on A/C I can lemon law car. Love car just want it to work.



I took Goat back for A/C noise and not cooling, P/S whine lost track of how many times now think 5 and new fuel line was in. This time they put on new fuel line and new P/S Pump. They kept car 3 days scratched top of fender left FRC off and said A/C is fine. I called first and Service Guy said bring car in next morning He looked @ scratches and said they don’t have time to buff them out today make an appointment. Now after 3 compressors and 2 P/S pump the A/C grinding noise and P/S whine is normal. Car was inside building it was raining on drive home and A/C only got down to 60 on 3, should have been freezing. I use same Thermometer I use every day @ work I have been mechanic 30 yrs. Certified A/C tec. over 20 yrs. How are they gna fix car with compressor from Korea? Yes it is very hot here but I use sun shade and windows are tinted very dark, Red car. Mechanic came out and told me we have new REP now he was there and approved some things but didn’t have time to see me before his 2 wk vacation, so should only be a few wks now. Been asking for REP since January 06


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

All the compressors I have had said maid in Korea. I wonder if the quiet ones on forum are same? I would ask members to look should be visible with just a look under hood. Thanx. I can get a Sanden direct replacement now but I’m sure it would void some warrantee


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i thought mine was not very cold until my girlfriend discovered that the temp knob wasn't all the way turned to the left. now it is very cold!!!!! try that?


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> I am really surprised that this is an issue since the car came from one of the hottest place around:confused


Mate 

Air-conditioning is for poofters and jokers in suits from the big smoke. Real blokes just roll down the window and hang an arm out to help dry off the sweat.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

Holden said:


> All the compressors I have had said maid in Korea. I wonder if the quiet ones on forum are same? I would ask members to look should be visible with just a look under hood. Thanx. I can get a Sanden direct replacement now but I’m sure it would void some warrantee


Just took a look . yep made in korea, but it to growels at me when I turn it on, thought it was mabe the fan.


----------



## manicrodder (Jun 24, 2006)

Mine is adequate at 110 here in Las Vegas. Compressor is quiet too.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

manicrodder said:


> Mine is adequate at 110 here in Las Vegas. Compressor is quiet too.


what year is it, and like holden asked next time your out could you see who made it. thanks


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

When I started this thread back on 7 July I had only had the goat for about a
week. I can say now that the air conditioning seems to be working fine. Gets
really cold on high! I guess I just had to break it in real good! Haven't noticed 
any compressor noise at all. :cheers No strut leaks either!:willy: Mine is a 
January 06 build - so maybe I escaped that problem!arty:


----------



## manicrodder (Jun 24, 2006)

It's an 06 with Korean Delphi compressor.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> When I started this thread back on 7 July I had only had the goat for about a
> week. I can say now that the air conditioning seems to be working fine. Gets
> really cold on high! I guess I just had to break it in real good! Haven't noticed
> any compressor noise at all. :cheers No strut leaks either!:willy: Mine is a
> January 06 build - so maybe I escaped that problem!arty:


I' d still take it in, mine makes noise but will get real cold on low, was 96 deg. yeasterday.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

the ac in my 95 caravan is colder than in my 05 m6!


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Don't think I've replied to this, at least not since it's gotten hotter than hell in VA. My a/c is ice cold. I have to keep it at 10-11 o'clock to be comfortable. 

That said, it takes a few minutes to get all the heat out of a car. Mine is black with red, and that inside gets so darn hot, it's not amusing.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Mine blows fecking _snow_ on recirc...and it's been ~110 deg F in Hell...I mean Bakerspatch...lately.

The weird growl on a/c startup is normal.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Mine blows fecking _snow_ on recirc...and it's been ~110 deg F in Hell...I mean Bakerspatch...lately.
> 
> The weird growl on a/c startup is normal.



Mine whines so bad @ 3K run you out of car, passengers ask what is wrong with my car and why I don’t fix it. Never goes away unless you turn off A/C. I also have the weird growl on a/c startup. I have Magnaflow cat back, maybe I should do the no muffler.


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

I have also found that if you run it on recrculation it gets really cold compared to only blowing it to your face.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Noticed last night for the first time.... While the A/C was on in the vent selection.. NOT re-circulation.... the A/C turned itself off and warm air began blowing from the vents when I went down a slight down-grade.... This went on for about 15 seconds, as if I turned the A/C off. It then went back to blowing cold air as if I turned the A/C back on. :confused ...

Last summer I reported to the dealer that my A/C was making a slight "whirly" sound when on in the 1-2 position.. It would only last a few seconds.... They replaced my fan blower and switches.. The noise is more persistent when the A/C is in the vent position (bringing air in through the outside) . I guess the next step is to replace the condenser or unit itself....

My A/C works fabulous... ICE air... Infract, the A/C blows such cold air, I suffer severe shrinkage and have hard nips when I have it on high  I told the dealer that I will wait closer to the end of my warranty to get this fixed as long as the unit works and it does not get worse..... 

Anyone else experience the same thing in operation as I described?


*


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Noticed last night for the first time.... While the A/C was on in the vent selection.. NOT re-circulation.... the A/C turned itself off and warm air began blowing from the vents when I went down a slight down-grade.... This went on for about 15 seconds, as if I turned the A/C off. It then went back to blowing cold air as if I turned the A/C back on. :confused ...
> 
> Last summer I reported to the dealer that my A/C was making a slight "whirly" sound when on in the 1-2 position.. It would only last a few seconds.... They replaced my fan blower and switches.. The noise is more persistent when the A/C is in the vent position (bringing air in through the outside) . I guess the next step is to replace the condenser or unit itself....
> 
> ...


:agree my ac acts the same way + starting to make more noise.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*a/c toubles?*

New 2006 a/c is cold ice cold But at a traffic light or a long stop a/c blows warm air untill i start up again. City driving in minneapolis with the long lights and slow traffic is turning my ride into a warm and uncomfortable commute!!! Now that iv,e read all these a/c troubles !!Its time to see the dealer!! Thanks to all :seeya:


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*A/C issue*

Yes i had the same issue. Where from the dealer lot, it would make a clicking sound when ever I tuned on the A/C. Same issue at low idle, no cool air. Then while getting off the freeway on the way home, the A/C stopped pumping in cool air. So the dealership i purchased my goat from was right off the freeway to my home. I stopped & they checked it out. 

Service Tech said: 
Ok, it looks like your A/C didn't have enough freeone. It might have been from the factory not filling it all the way. The clicking sound it was making is when there is not enough freeone in the system. (A/C Fluid has a libricant combined with it, which lubricates the compressor while going thru it) and if the sensor doesn't sense enough lube, it kicks to an off mode. So when we hear that clicking sound, it's the compressor turning on and off very rapidly. 

He filled my system back up to spec, and said he filled it with yellow dye traced freeone, so if happens again he'll look for yellow dye traces on the A/C system to validate a leak. Other wise; Problem solved, my A/C blows ice crystals it get really cold now, even at low idle. 

But...

two weeks later, I'm starting to hear that clickin sound again. I see a service call in my future. Maybe I'll get another free carwash so it might work out. 

Yes the car is a freaking inferno while in the sun. I'm so getting my windows tinted ASAP! and a window visor while I'm at work.

Regards...


----------



## Tony0131 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Air Conditioning probelm with 06 GTO*

Hey, I am new to this site and want to say you guys helped me extremely with my AC on my 06 GTO. Like some of you after reading the emails my AC is blowing only at 65 degrees out of the vents at 3k RPMS. I noticed this problem after 12,000 miles, first my AC control button went bad, the light wouldn't turn off thats when the air got warmer, took it in they replaced it. Didn't fix the temp of the air though, took it back in they said my BCM Control module was bad, replaced that and they messed that up but corrected it after 5 days there. I was going crazy on them wanted to tear thiers heads off the whole security system had locked everything out. Started calling GM then about the dealership, anyway got it back still ac temp not getting anycooler. Took it back in they fushed the system 2 separte times and tried to say theres nothing they can do on the 3rd time i brought it in. They even said what do i want to do make it a lemon i flipped and told the guy hell ya ill sue and get a new car if i have too, I finally got a GM rep involved then they started to listen I also bought a temp gauge to put in the vent to prove my point and printed out your guys emails here to prove im not stupid and there is a problem here, after that the manager finally sat in my car and tested it himself and tested a new one on his lot he saw mine was at 65 degrees and the new one was reading 28 degrees after only running for 10 to 15 seconds. He then admitted to me GTO's AC's are having probelms. They have ordered a new compressor and valve for my car, now waiting for it to come in. I have been fighting this since Jun 29 this year, i have talked to 9 GM techs and finally got somewhere they are offering me compensation for all the problems with the dealership and GM techs once the problem is fixed. So to all having this problem do not let these dealerships getaway without getting your AC fixed. They know about this but they try to play like your stupid and will go along. I just wanted to pass on what I have dealt with and since you guys helped me, i hope I can help someone else. good luck and take care Thanks

Tony


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

My 04 A/C is very very very cold and it doesn't take long to get that way. I live in EAST TEXAS too...so it gets hot here. I have to turn it almost halfway so I won't freeze my arse off.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> Hey guys (and girls!),
> I haven't had my Goat for that long and I only have 300 miles on it.
> But, it seems to me that the A/C doesn't get as cold as I would expect.
> Granted, I have driven it on some hot days but it still seems like even at night
> ...



I didn't read through this entire thread so this may be fixed already.

I live in a very hot climate. My AC gets cold enough on 115 degree days that I need to back off the fan speed. At night when it was only in the high 80s or low 90s I would turn the temp control down about 1/4. Without the adjustments I would be freezing.

That said I also noticed it wouldn't get real cold unless I had the position control turned to recirculate, which is all the way to the left.

Hope it's either fixed or at least figured out.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

PC4STOP said:


> That said I also noticed it wouldn't get real cold unless I had the position control turned to recirculate which is all the way to the left.
> 
> Hope it's either fixed or at least figured out.




I discovered the same in my 06, recirculate defianately makes mine colder.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

i find the air conditioning to be under par. i live on the gulf coast where winter doesn't exist and the summers are just downright BRUTAL. summertime driving can be a chore when it's HOT out, especially in bad traffic. i never use the vents in back, keep them closed at all times, to keep the air blasting out the front vents as much as possible, and i need that extra air, screw the kid in the back, lol jk. but, a goat is a goat is a goat, even if she's a hot goat, and i LOVE my goat!


----------

